# Maverick......



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

I just love a "Happy Ending"
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Maverick is one handsome, lucky dog.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I'll echo that remark.

I looooooooooove happy endings!

And thanks to YGRR for helping him along the way!

SJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maverick is gorgeous. and so happy he got his happily ever after.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

So happy that Maverick has a happily ever after. He looks so much like my Enzo.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw, i just love a happy ending


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Great ending to the story, wonderful new beginning for Maverick!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Way to go Maverick-you are one very handsome golden boy. 

Thanks YGRR for all you do!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his little heart and a big thank you to all who helped this beautiful boy.


----------

